# Can you help me please???



## Warp (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello! I'm a 12 year old boy. I now only DOS programming in Pascal and BASIC for ZX and I've wanted to switch to Linux... But I used it for some time but that installation/compile stuff is horror and then I remembered of BSD and ports... Can anybody tell me how to use ports??? I know use PCBSD but it looks exactly like Linux and same slow becaouse of KDE...( I like how GNUDArwin looks and i wanna a small BSD/UNIX thingy with porrts/repository or someting easier and a not fancy window manager(i'd like something with the GNUdarwin's wm or twm/ctwm)!
If any one can help... i only want something simple and unix with a wm and a repository/ports to install some compilers and things...:e


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 20, 2009)

use packages (man pkg_add) if you don't want to compile.....

Fuxbox might be for you (small and easy to configure fv)
if you want to make your FreeBSD to look like other os use FVWM (very hard to configure because you need to read tons of manuals, but it's most flexible WM in this galaxy and probably beyond)


----------



## tangram (Feb 20, 2009)

Read this to get acquainted with ports and packages: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/ports.html

After reading this you'll be more at comfortable in installing third party applications.

As for window managers... you have tons of choice. Just take a look at /usr/ports/x11-wm. My personal favorites are fluxbox, pekwm, dwm and ratpoison. The latter two are tiling window managers.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 20, 2009)

By the way: please use informative subjects when starting threads.


----------



## Warp (Feb 21, 2009)

Thank's! I like Fluxbox as I use it on DSL...
PS:Why's FreeBSD so big????


----------



## rghq (Feb 21, 2009)

Warp said:
			
		

> PS:Why's FreeBSD so big????



You mean the size it requires on your HDD ?

If you install Software from the ports, the Sourcecode archives are stored in /usr/ports/distfiles - depending on how much you install, this directory will grow.


----------



## Warp (Feb 21, 2009)

Well the PC-BSD iso is 700mb each cd.


----------



## darcsis (Feb 21, 2009)

*a minimum install of FreeBSD only requires 200M+ space*

no docs, no man pages, no sources, no ports, no other 3rd party stuff.


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 21, 2009)

it's "so big", because it's operating system
if you need small os, try MenuetOS (os in asm)


----------



## Djn (Feb 21, 2009)

Or, for that matter: Download the netinstall image and add only the parts you need in the installer.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 21, 2009)

Warp said:
			
		

> Hello! I'm a 12 year old boy. I now only DOS programming in Pascal and BASIC for ZX and I've wanted to switch to Linux... But I used it for some time but that installation/compile stuff is horror and then I remembered of BSD and ports... Can anybody tell me how to use ports??? I know use PCBSD but it looks exactly like Linux and same slow becaouse of KDE...( I like how GNUDArwin looks and i wanna a small BSD/UNIX thingy with porrts/repository or someting easier and a not fancy window manager(i'd like something with the GNUdarwin's wm or twm/ctwm)!
> If any one can help... i only want something simple and unix with a wm and a repository/ports to install some compilers and things...:e



Good joke )...12 years old...DOS...Romania...do you know how to hide IP? 
BTW: are you OS/2 user still?


----------



## Warp (Feb 22, 2009)

Well... I am 12 year old! I am from Romania(eu sunt din romania)!!!1I know dos programming and a bit windows and now learning Brainf**k for DexOS! MenuetOS is completely unstable and it's for 64 bit cpu, the project's dying... KolibriOS(the russian fork) is cool but ASM is a bit too hard for me now so that'll I be able to use it as a every day pl! I'm now reading about registries.
PS:Warp is not the OS/2 one but It's the name of my FreeDOS distro with kinda GUI(homemade,mouse support,Pascal and some parts in ASM and a new c++/c library is going to be made by one of my colleagues).
My website is: http://www.waga-soft.webs.com
Maybe this will convince you that I'm 12 year old...


----------

